# Dropbox bloqué



## pierrebro (28 Novembre 2010)

Mon application Dropbox est bloquée (sous Snow Leopard). L'icône avec son petit onglet vert dans la barre du finder n'a plus de menu déroulant. Impossible de la désinstaller pour la réinstaller (quand je veux jeter l'application j'ai le message "application en service..) alors qu'elle n'apparait pas dans mes mes applications en service (pomme alt esc). Mon compte fonctionne pourtant : quand je vais sur le site je peux uploader des documents et les récupérer sur mon iphone (ils apparaissent d'ailleurs dans mon dossier dropbox sur mon mac ce qui montre que la synchro fonctionne). Mais ce blocage enlève beaucoup de l'intérêt de l'application

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (28 Novembre 2010)

pierrebro a dit:


> Mon application Dropbox est bloquée (sous Snow Leopard). L'icône avec son petit onglet vert dans la barre du finder n'a plus de menu déroulant.


Est-ce que tu as essayé de forcer à quitter l'application (soit par le menu Pomme > "Forcer à quitter..." ou par l'utilitaire "Moniteur d'activité") ? Est-ce que tu as regardé les instructions données sur le support de Dropbox concernant le fonctionnement sur Mac OS X (et plus précisément les points 11 et 10) ? 


----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
Ceci dit, Dropbox est avant tout un utilitaire lié à l'internet, au réseau. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Cyberju (30 Novembre 2010)

Dans le même genre il existe ZumoDrive (jusqu'à 5G gratuit) qui fonctionne pas mal et ressemble plus à MobileMe avec un disque sur le bureau.
http://zumo.cc/dr/dir/NyAYmU3Y2


----------



## celine99994 (16 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème que pierrebro...

Mon icône dropbox est complètement bloquée dans la barre des menus... Impossible de "tirer" l'icône hors de la barre des menus, c'est comme s'il n'y avait plus rien à cet endroit... Pourtant, j'ai l'application depuis 2 mois, et je n'avais jamais eu de problème...
J'ai été voir dans "pomme-forcer à quitter" mais l'application drop box ne s'y trouve pas. J'ai également essayé de quitter correctement le programme, je n'y arrive pas. Pas moyen non plus de réinstaller le programme sur l'ancien. 

J'ai suivi tes conseil aliboron, mais rien ne marche...

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution ou a déjà été confronté à ce problème? 

Merci d'avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------

Plus besoin d'aide merci...
J'avais loupé la partie "moniteur d'activité"... J'ai cliqué sur "quitter l'opération", puis j'ai rouvert l'application, et ca remarche...

Je me demande bien comment ca se fait...

Désolée pour la perte de temps :-s


----------

